# Boot advice - narrow foot



## snoogans (Dec 19, 2012)

After a few years using rental stuff I need to start buying my own shit. Read a bunch of FAQ, buyers guides and researching for weeks but still a total equipment noob. 

Long narrow foot. Any recommendations? :dunno:


----------



## kungfulu (Jan 4, 2013)

I had the same problem finding a boot. I have long feet but skinny ankles and width to my foot. After going to a shop and trying every boot they had, the Thirty Two Prion FT were the only ones that fit right. The others either fit the width and height of my foot good, but squashed my toes, or my toes fit but my foot had so much space around it my foot would move around. I wear a size 12 in street shoes. Size 13 in the 32's were perfect.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Salomon F series


----------



## snoogans (Dec 19, 2012)

Tnx for suggestions. I was hoping for dual boa cos im a lazy fucker.. but ill give those a try if I can find them in Tahoe.

Street shoe is a 12/11.5 depending


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Salomon Synapses Focus Boa


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

snoogans said:


> After a few years using rental stuff I need to start buying my own shit. Read a bunch of FAQ, buyers guides and researching for weeks but still a total equipment noob.
> 
> Long narrow foot. Any recommendations? :dunno:


Nitro Team TLS

I've tried Burton SW, Burton Driver, 32 Team Two, 32 Prime, Vans (something) DCShoes Radian, DCShoes Judge, Salomon Dialogue, Salomon Synapse, Salomon Malamute, Salomon F22.

The Salomons were "ok" but the heel was still a little too wide and after 10-15 days I would get heel lift and pain in my arch/instep as well as my shin. To be fair I haven't worn them outside of a shop since around 2009.

Nitros have worked the best for me.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

In my experience, I've found Nike to be lower volume and narrower than Salomon or Vans.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ju87 said:


> In my experience, I've found Nike to be lower volume and narrower than Salomon or Vans.


I wouldn't be surprised. I always wore Nike basketball shoes because they always fit my feet better than any of the other brands.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Salomon F series


I'd second this:thumbsup: I have narrow heals and recently got F3s... hold my heal great.

As always though.... go try on a bunch of boots to see what works best for your foot.


----------



## ziggy13 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm a female with narrow feet that has to wear men's boots (narrow but long). I ended up with a pair of Vans after also trying on Rides, Burtons, and Nikes, on the recommendations of some sales people. The Rides/Burtons were too wide in the front. Nikes felt good and fit narrow but the Vans were just as comfy (if not more comfy for me) and half the price because they were last season's model.

I'd try hitting up shops and asking for recommendations.


----------



## snoogans (Dec 19, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Nitro Team TLS
> 
> I've tried Burton SW, Burton Driver, 32 Team Two, 32 Prime, Vans (something) DCShoes Radian, DCShoes Judge, Salomon Dialogue, Salomon Synapse, Salomon Malamute, Salomon F22.
> 
> ...


I'm here at Shoreline Tahoe. Found that the Salomon Synapse are really big. my Gf found the same thing. So if you gonna go Salomn go 1-2 sizes smaller. I'm a street 11.5-12 and the salmon synapse 10 seems to be the snuggest fit. (bordering on uncomfortable)

Ride Insano seems to have better heal support than the Saloman though. Also don't like the bottom tensioner on Te Salaomon. The ride boa wiring seems to be superior on Ride.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Try Nitro and K2. I have a wide toe box, and can't even stuff them into those two brands with my normal size.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

snoogans said:


> I'm here at Shoreline Tahoe. Found that the Salomon Synapse are really big. my Gf found the same thing. So if you gonna go Salomn go 1-2 sizes smaller. I'm a street 11.5-12 and the salmon synapse 10 seems to be the snuggest fit. (bordering on uncomfortable).


Salomons run in Mondo sizes (cm). It's actually very accurate if you measure your feet from heel to toe. I just think the sizes don't convert perfectly here in the U.S.


----------



## snoogans (Dec 19, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> Try Nitro and K2. I have a wide toe box, and can't even stuff them into those two brands with my normal size.


Didn't have nitro or k2 I my size. I also tried DC which fitted shit. Went with Saloman and feeling happy with my choice. Nice and stiff but not as painful as the Ride Insano. 

They are super snug with no heel lift. Will see how they pack out as they wear in.


----------



## HeroForADay (Feb 26, 2012)

+1 for Nike. 

It took me awhile to find a boot that didnt pack out along the sides and become far too wide for my foot. My old Burtons got so loose that my foot could rotate inside the boot and by the end of the day that would really, really hurt. 

Just my personal experience as a person with narrower size 11 feet.


----------



## snoogans (Dec 19, 2012)

Mel M said:


> Salomons run in Mondo sizes (cm). It's actually very accurate if you measure your feet from heel to toe. I just think the sizes don't convert perfectly here in the U.S.


Not sure what Mondo means, but your post made me realize most of my clothes fit better with European brands than US. I've got Nordic ancestry (tall,skinny etc)

My only reservation with Salomon is they more a ski brand, but whatever, function trumps image.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

snoogans said:


> Not sure what Mondo means, but your post made me realize most of my clothes fit better with European brands than US. I've got Nordic ancestry (tall,skinny etc)


Mondo sizing mean the number is literally the length of the inside of the boot in centimeters. That is... a boot that is Mondo 26 is 26 cm long... so if you measure your foot and see that it is 25.5-26.0 cm you can be relatively sure the boot will fit you length-wise (it may be too wide or too tall still... but no manufacturer lists those dimensions).



snoogans said:


> My only reservation with Salomon is they more a ski brand, but whatever, function trumps image.


There are plenty of snowboard-only companies that produce crappy products because they know stupid image-conscious people will buy that crap. Salomon has been making quality snowboard products for decades now.


----------



## chronos (Feb 2, 2013)

So in 2005 I was on the quest for the perfect boots for narrow feet. I ended up buying the Nitro Team TLS. Most slim boot, crazy ankle hold, super light, medium flex. Could use more cushioning. 

At that time I also tried different Vans, and ended up with Vans Danny Kass III as my 2nd favorite boot, it was also perfect for narrow feet and VERY comfy/cush, but they were some of the most heaviest boots I've tried so I ended up with the Nitro TLS.

Salomon F20's were 3rd, they were also great for narrow feet and very comfy, but the Vans and Nitros were even slimmer and more snug. 

Now, I've put on an additional 20 pounds like a fatass, went snowboarding for the first time in 4 years and the Nitros are now too tight. They were so tight I ended up with blisters around my ankles from the crazy ankle hold, and corns on my feet (not enough cushioning). Definitely painful. 

Tried on some boots again lately, including Vans. In the end I tried the Nike Zoom Force 1's. They were the most comfortable boots I've ever worn, not super luxurious like Salomons but are just really cushy, soft, slightly wider than Vans and Nitros, but still good for narrow feet. More room in the toe box, and my feet aren't squished like in the Nitros. Nor do I feel those annoying ankle bulges but they still hold my heels down. They're very light, almost as light as the Nitros. Super excited to try these things out on the slopes.

In Summary, in terms Narrow -> Wide = Nitro Team TLS -> Vans Encore/DK -> Salomon F20 = Nike ZF1

Most Comfortable to least = Nike ZF1 -> Salomon F20 -> Vans -> Nitro Team


----------

